# 2011 or Newer GTR wanted



## ikkas (Oct 9, 2015)

Must be clean, with proper history ... whats out there?


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

Hi, welcome to the site

Just like to offer a few pointers with your search

Search daily, morning and evening on here,autotrader,pistonheads,eBay and if your a little daring then on car auction sites.

It’s best to narrow your search to target the correct audience, a few examples

Budget
Colour preferred
Max mileage and owners
Std or modified

Be prepared to travel for the right car and have funds available to wrap up a deal there and then as these cars are selling quickly these days.

Good luck in your search and keep us posted👍


----------



## Bam93 (Aug 5, 2021)

ikkas said:


> Must be clean, with proper history ... whats out there?


PM sent


----------

